# Has anyone hitched out of Little Rock, AR??



## FANCY (Jun 14, 2011)

Out destination is ultimately Colorado; we were thinking about hitching the 40 to Amarillo, TX where it's pretty much a straight shot by car or train, but I was wondering if anyone has ever had any luck hitching outta here. (no luck with trains, either)
Am I allowed to talk about those on here anymore? BAHA


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 14, 2011)

didnt take me and my buddy very long to get outta there....... good sign flyin out by wal-mart in n. little rock


----------

